# helper application



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

My helper is  . Hes a pretty good hand but is one of those "I know it all already" types , its starting to affect the quality of my work. 

Anywho , requirments are as follows:

Always give me numbers in 8ths, a "big one" or "little one" will suffice in finer adjustments.
MUST speak english!
MUST have ALL own handtools + cordless, cord and screwgun. And not borrow my stuff every damn day.
Passes rock/stud stretcher test but stil KINDA gullible for entertainment.
Thick Skinned
Some degree of telepathy
Positive about his work (last helper had a lot of "cant" in him. Ex: "I CANT do that!" "I CANT fit there! Wahhhhhh)
Asks questions when necessary. Ex: when they dont know what the  they are doing.
Innovative
Pride in work
Can give GOOD numbers without thinking for 5 minutes
Bullchitter

Oh and not scared of blood!

Will update as time goes on, sure ill have something to add after today.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you find two, I will have one of them.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

On lunch new rule. 

When I say/ask for "GUN" you need to know whether I mean cordless, low v gun, screwgun or .357 to blow my effin brains out.

Having to fix about ~150 ft of furrdown that two guys took a week to frame. Its out 3/4" or more and up and down whole way. 

Im opting for the .357


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And they wonder why I work alone!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Running out of plots in the backyard moore ?


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

I found some light teal paint on the job today, repainted my c clamps this obnoxious color. Its a pretty close ringer for the makita blue so I asked two helpers if they liked my new makita clamps and they did and went around talking about them. Some butthole had to fill them in. I was going to paint my others yellow and see about some dewalts. 

Lightened my day up a little bit. Hard to believe any of these boys believe anything I say. One who had heard my BS before is weary of me, I was needing some 1/2" steel pins so I just asked for steel pins.. he said " you Brandon! They are ALL steel!!!!"

Thought id share a little, goofy chit like this makes these rougher days not so bad


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

i had a bad day first with rain then striking out on 2 estimates. i did laugh my ass off on the way home though. basically went into an area with houses nothing less then a mil. Gave a quote to paint a monster house for a friends road whore. She was like thats seems kinda expensive. i was like well you could have Ken get you a smaller house. Oh ya I got the look or stare from hell. Anyway Ken called and ask me when i could start.:thumbup:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Delete


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

A good thing I learned is never carpool with a new guy, tell them to drive on there own. Cause its a long ride back home when you get pissed off and fire him before you get home.if he rides with you.


----------

